# Pinarello Asolo (mid to late 1990's) need info



## Max786 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hello, 

I'm new here. I have a Pinarello Asolo that I've had in my basement since it was a year old. It doesn't have more than 200 miles on it. I'm looking to sell it as it's a 58cm frame and i'm only 5'7". My brother bought it and gave it to me after a year. Everything on it is original, tires, brake pads, etc. it has a couple of small paint chips from being in storage for so long but apart from that, it's in great condition. I wonder if anyone can help me put a price on this as there is very little info that I was able to find.

Some specs:

Campagnolo Veloce group set
Dolmen forks
Tubular tires
Cinelli 66-44 bars
58 cm frame
53-39 crankset

Thanks,


----------

